# Atlas de Radiación Solar



## Pek (19 Mai 2012 às 14:57)

AEMET ha publicado el Atlas de Radiación Solar en España. En los mapas también se ve perfectamente Portugal Continental y el sur de Francia. Que lo disfrutéis!

Noticia: http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2012/05/atlasradiacionsolar

Documento pdf: http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/s...diacion_solar/atlas_de_radiacion_24042012.pdf


----------



## belem (19 Mai 2012 às 16:41)

Por esse mapa se percebe, a falta de estações meteorológicas em Portugal.
Mas também não se sabe em que estações o autor se baseia.

Vejo erros  no interior algarvio, Alentejo, Bacia do Guadiana, Beira Baixa e Alto Douro. E também deve acontecer o mesmo nas zonas mais frias e altas.
É impossível que não hajam diferenças entre montanhas de mais de 1000 metros onde cai mais de 1000 mm de chuva por ano e vales áridos com precipitações abaixo de 300mm.

E outras discrepâncias acontecem, mesmo em áreas consideráveis.

Por isso não tem rigor científico.


----------



## Pek (19 Mai 2012 às 17:40)

Quizás sería bueno que te leyeras el documento completo, belem. Viene todo perfectamente explicado y creo que resolverá tus dudas. Son 162 páginas de documento, y en 22 de ellas se explica con todo lujo de detalles la metodología utilizada para la elaboración del atlas.

A modo de resumen (como pone la noticia de la que he dejado un enlace): "Los datos de partida son los productos satelitales obtenidos por el CM-SAF (Climate Satellite Application Facilities) de la agencia para la explotación de los satélites meteorológicos europeos, EUMETSAT, en su faceta de vigilancia del clima. El documento contiene su validación frente a una serie de estaciones de referencia de la Red Radiométrica Nacional de AEMET con objeto de proporcionar una estimación de su incertidumbre.
A lo largo de este Atlas se recogen mapas, gráficos y tablas de los valores medios mensuales, estacionales y anuales de las variables superficiales de radiación solar global, directa y difusa en plano horizontal con una resolución de 3x3km a partir del conjunto de datos satelitales obtenidos por el CM-SAF para el periodo 1983-2005."

La validación de los datos del CM-SAF se realiza para España mediante la utilización de 29 estaciones principales pertenecientes a la Red Radiométrica Nacional de AEMET (25 peninsulares y baleares y 4 canarias). El listado completo de estaciones utilizadas viene en el propio atlas. AEMET no hace validación para Portugal o Francia (tampoco la hace para zonas muy grandes de España porque la Red Radiométrica no es excesivamente densa), con lo que de esos territorios no sabemos el grado de incertidumbre de los datos  de los productos satelitales obtenidos por el CM-SAF en su proceso de explotación "climatológica" de los EUMETSAT. De todas formas para hacerse una idea está muy conseguido y no creo que aparezcan errores muy grandes en aquellas zonas no validadas.  

Un saludo


----------



## belem (19 Mai 2012 às 18:18)

Sim, talvez sirva melhor para Espanha, pois o autor dispôe de mais dados ( ainda que possam também haver vários erros), mas para Portugal, esse estudo não serve, de forma alguma, pelas razões que expliquei acima.


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2012 às 18:56)

belem disse:


> Sim, talvez sirva melhor para Espanha, pois o autor dispôe de mais dados ( ainda que possam também haver vários erros), mas para Portugal, esse estudo não serve, de forma alguma, pelas razões que expliquei acima.



São resultados de produtos de satélite, Belém.
Como se pode constatar, a rede espanhola também não é assim tão grande.
Mas aqui a importância está no relacionamento dos dados obtidos por satélite e os medidos nas estações.
E pelo que estive a ver, o resultado dos produtos, quando comparados aos medidos manualmente, são bastante bons.

Em Portugal, e no sul de França, não foi feita essa correlação, mas não creio que sejam de esperar grandes erros.

Quanto ao que referes, o facto desses locais serem mais quentes e mais secos, não significa que tenham uma radiação global exageradamente diferente.
O interior algarvio tem por norma mais nebulosidade que o litoral, principalmente vespertina.
Os vales do Douro passam dias inteiros no inverno com radiação baixíssima (nevoeiro).
E mesmo em dias em que só cai 1 ou 2mm de precipitação, e nas montanhas caiam uns 50 ou mais, a maioria das vezes a nebulosidade não deixa de estar presente nesses mesmos vales.


----------



## Pek (19 Mai 2012 às 19:09)

En lo referente a las desviaciones y grados de incertidumbre de que hablamos, la propia AEMET reconoce en el documento que " Los resultados obtenidos, para el conjunto de las 25 estaciones de la Península y Baleares, indican un valor medio de las desviaciones absolutas de 12,23Wm-2 que representa una desviación media de los valores de SIS con respecto a las medidas en tierra del *6,7%*. Este valor es algo superior al marcado como objetivo de calidad por el CM-SAF (10Wm-2) pero es inferior al umbral establecido de aceptación de los datos (15Wm-2)." 

También comenta la Agencia que los valores máximos de desviación se dan en el sureste peninsular, disminuyendo estos a medida que nos cercamos al noroeste. Asimismo dice: "También es destacable los valores bajos de los errores en el Valle del Ebro y los relativamente altos en Castilla León." Y en cuanto a períodos del año: "A lo largo del año y por orden creciente de los valores de MAD, es en primavera y verano cuando las diferencias entre los valores satélitales y los obtenidos en tierra son menores, seguidos del invierno,siendo finalmente en otoño cuando se dan los valores máximos de MAD sobre todo en el sureste de la península" Hablando del invierno el documento dice: "En cuanto al invierno, las mayores diferencias se dan en el noroeste peninsular, muy probablemente debido a la mayor nubosidad y a las nieblas persistentes propias de esta época del año en dicha región y a la incertidumbre asociada a su estimación."

A modo de resumen el documento añade: "En cualquier caso, los resultados se pueden considerar satisfactorios con una estimación de las diferencias
de las medidas de SIS frente a los valores en tierra de aproximadamente un 6.7% y rearman la conveniencia del uso de los datos SIS para la realización de estudios de campos medios de radiación sobre España. Posteriores estudios de validaciones con datos del 2006, muestran una mayor coincidencia de los datos in-situ con las medidas satelitales (Sancho et. al 2011)."

Y ofrece una serie de mapas en que figuran los errores y desviaciones. Os dejo el primero de ellos (nótese la existencia de superficies destacables de territorio español sin referencia de validación cercana, como comenta AnDré)  :






Un saludo 

P.D.: Tenéis toda esta información y mucha más (tablas, mapas, explicaciones, aclaraciones, etc.) en el documento.


----------



## belem (19 Mai 2012 às 21:59)

AnDré disse:


> São resultados de produtos de satélite, Belém.
> Como se pode constatar, a rede espanhola também não é assim tão grande.
> Mas aqui a importância está no relacionamento dos dados obtidos por satélite e os medidos nas estações.
> E pelo que estive a ver, o resultado dos produtos, quando comparados aos medidos manualmente, são bastante bons.
> ...




Estava a falar não só em zonas com climas equivalentes, mas também ( em alguns casos) com níveis de insolação equivalentes.
Posto isto, a minha crítica permanece.

Obrigado Pek, pelos esclarecimentos.
É sem dúvida um estudo mais dirigido a Espanha.


----------



## duero (21 Mai 2012 às 01:07)

belem disse:


> Por esse mapa se percebe, a falta de estações meteorológicas em Portugal.
> Mas também não se sabe em que estações o autor se baseia.
> 
> Vejo erros  no interior algarvio, Alentejo, Bacia do Guadiana, Beira Baixa e Alto Douro. E também deve acontecer o mesmo nas zonas mais frias e altas.
> ...



No creo que exista una gran correspondencia entre precipitaciones e insolación.

Depende de la intensidad de la precipitación, los días de precipitación, y de otros factores.

No conozco los datos, mas estoy casi seguro que este mes de Enero la ciudad de Valladolid fué la que menos insolación tuvo de toda España entre las capitales de provincia, aunque solo llovío 2 días, uno con 18 mm y otro con 1 mm. El resto de días fue una fuerte, espesa y densa niebla que solo dejaba ver un poco el sol entre las 14:00 y las 16:00 horas. 

Locales como Sevilla con casi 600 mm de precipitación anual reciben mas insolación que Zamora con 360 mm.

Las áreas mediterraneas pueden tener elevadas cantidades de lluvia mas esas lluvias son en muchas ocasiones muy torrenciales, con pocos días, el resto de días en mayoría de casos son soleados.

Ejemplo:

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08410&ano=2012&mes=5&day=20&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

CORDOBA (Andalucía)

Precipitación en 20 días de Mayo: 69 mm (11 días)
Horas de sol en 20 días de Mayo: 196 


BURGOS (Castilla y León)

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2012&mes=5&day=20&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Precipitación en 20 días de Mayo: 33 mm (8 días)
Horas de sol en 20 días de Mayo: 165 horas


En Cordoba ha llovido 11 días y han caído 69 mm, en Burgos ha llovido 8 días y han caído 33 mm (menos de la mitad que en Córdoba).

A pesar de llover mas días y mas del doble de precipitación Córdoba ha tenido mas horas de sol que Burgos. 



Es perfectamente posible que en las montañas del Algarve con casi 1000 mm al año la radiación solar sea mas alta que en las zonas de interior del Valle del Duero con 400 mm.


----------



## belem (21 Mai 2012 às 01:19)

Sim, nem sempre a insolação está relacionada com o total de precipitação anual ( sobretudo quando comparamos locais distantes), daí que também comparei zonas próximas mas com diferenças notórias na quantidade solar, porque sabia que teria que haver variações grandes de radiação.


----------



## Agreste (21 Mai 2012 às 23:36)

Acho estranho a Costa Vicentina e o Sudoeste Alentejano terem tanta radiação solar como o Vale do Guadiana. As neblinas matinais têm algum peso.


----------



## belem (23 Mai 2012 às 12:59)

Agreste disse:


> Acho estranho a Costa Vicentina e o Sudoeste Alentejano terem tanta radiação solar como o Vale do Guadiana. As neblinas matinais têm algum peso.



Eu não acho tão estranho assim, isto porque as avaliações daquele mapa estão em muitos casos claramente incorretas ( mesmo relativamente a regiões bastante extensas).

Naturalmente que na Costa Vicentina, não pode haver tanta radiação solar como no vale do Guadiana, pelo menos, em termos gerais. E acho que mesmo localmente, o Vale do Guadiana terá sempre mais radiação solar.


----------

